# Child tax benefits in Ontario?



## rglempera (Apr 2, 2011)

I had my first child in June 2010 and am wondering if I can claim any child-related benefits on my 2010 income tax return?

I've found three so far:

1) Ontario Child Benefit
http://www.children.gov.on.ca/htdocs/English/topics/financialhelp/ocb/index.aspx

2)Ontario Child Care Supplement for Working Families
http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/en/credit/occs/

3)Children's Activity Tax Credit http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/en/credit/catc/index.html


I don't believe we qualify for #1 or #2 as we're fortunate to have relatively high HHincome. I believe I qualify for #3, but it's pretty minor @ $50 credit.

Am I missing something that we might be eligible for? 

Thanks,
RG


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

rglempera said:


> I had my first child in June 2010 and am wondering if I can claim any child-related benefits on my 2010 income tax return?
> 
> I've found three so far:
> 
> ...


The Ontario Child Benefit and Ontario Child Care Supplement for Working Families are automatic when you apply for the Federal Child Tax Benefit. If you qualify for CTB, part of your payment includes the Ontario portions. If you don't qualify due to income, you get nothing from all three of them. None of these payments go on your tax return- they are tax-free. BUT you must file a tax return to continue getting them.

If you have paid for any activity that qualifies for the Federal fitness non-refundable tax credit and/or the Ontario Children's Activity Tax Credit- put it on your tax return. A $50 credit is better than a $0 credit.


----------



## rglempera (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info stardancer, very helpful.

RG


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

if you can 'manage' your income you can benefit alot from the cctc. you will get the ucc for sure.


----------



## rglempera (Apr 2, 2011)

sprocket1200 said:


> if you can 'manage' your income you can benefit alot from the cctc. you will get the ucc for sure.


Thanks Sprocket, looking in to this now. Feel like an idiot for not having registered months ago, but better late than never I suppose.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Not exactly on topic, but very much related - You may want to consider getting a social insurance number for your child asap as well, in case you decide to do anything where it's required. The child will need one eventually so there's no harm getting one. My husband applied for a birth certificate and social insurance number within days of my daughters birth, and she had a passport by 18 months of age.


----------



## rglempera (Apr 2, 2011)

Addy said:


> Not exactly on topic, but very much related - You may want to consider getting a social insurance number for your child asap as well, in case you decide to do anything where it's required. The child will need one eventually so there's no harm getting one. My husband applied for a birth certificate and social insurance number within days of my daughters birth, and she had a passport by 18 months of age.


Thanks for the tips Addy. We do have a SIN and passport already, we just haven't gotten around to filing the child tax benefit papers yet. But appreciate the new baby tips and ears are always open for others!

On another note: I am trying to claim the Ontario Children's Activity Tax Credit for music classes (not physical activity), but on Ufile I had to put it under the "Fitness and Recreation" page, and when I look at the summary of my return, it falls under "Children's Fitness Amount". But I only claimed it for provincial and did not claim for Federal (since it's not exercise). Is that correct?

Thanks, RG


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

music is clearly not fitness. don't lie here, it is not worth the measly credit. you only get 15% off. it would be better just to negotiate the cost of the classes in the first place...


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

sprocket1200 said:


> music is clearly not fitness. don't lie here, it is not worth the measly credit. you only get 15% off. it would be better just to negotiate the cost of the classes in the first place...


Some of the fitness credits are actually activity credits and do cover music and other non physical activities.


----------



## rglempera (Apr 2, 2011)

Addy said:


> Some of the fitness credits are actually activity credits and do cover music and other non physical activities.


Yeah, it's a tough one, I'm certainly not trying to lie by claiming the activity credit under "Fitness and Recreation", I'm just not sure where else it can be claimed? The provincial site isn't much help (http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/en/credit/catc/index.html), but when I clicked thru a bit deeper I found the following (http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/en/credit/catc/activities.html) which lists activities that quality for both fiteness and activity credits and additional ones that qualify for only the activity credit. This leads me to believe that the govt considers these two credit related/similar, and would thus make sense that you claim either/both on the same form in Ufile. 

I at least think it's defendable if I were audited for the $50 credit - but am I out to lunch here?

Thanks all for your replies. RG


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Try just the amount on the Federal fitness line; press enter. The provincial line should come up. You can then complete the provincial line and delete the amount on the Federal line. That's what we have to do at work. I think Ufile is Dr Tax, the same as what we have.


----------



## rglempera (Apr 2, 2011)

stardancer said:


> Try just the amount on the Federal fitness line; press enter. The provincial line should come up. You can then complete the provincial line and delete the amount on the Federal line. That's what we have to do at work. I think Ufile is Dr Tax, the same as what we have.


You rock stardancer, that totally did the trick - filed today with a clean conscience! 

Thanks again.

RG


----------

